# Looking for multi-function machine



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I will be downsizing and am looking for good multi-function WW machines other than shopsmith. Something that is pretty much ready to use as it is.
Thanks James


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*have you seen this one?*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/review-combination-machine-22216/
It's European I believe and they use more combo machines over there. I have a Mini Max jointer planer FS35 but I only use the jointer function since it's a 13". My impression is that they are expensive and it may not be cost effective to combine tools to save floor space. Functions like drill pres and lathe make sense to combine, like the Shop Smith, but then for my money, things go haywire. I don't like to fuss with the "change over" required. I often don't get it right the first time and have to repeat an operation with "just a little more off" here for a better fit. 
You didn't specify why the downsize move...to save space...portability.....scaling back operations? It may not really matter but someone may have an better alternative. :blink: bill


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Bill for the link, it is exactly the type of tool I was refering to. That was a great review Longknife. The reason for downsize is the wife and I are looking for a place near Pickwick Lake in Counce, Tn and I would rather have more space than tools. My shop now is 7,500 square feet and I'm not prepared to go into semi-retirement (ha ha Tn lotto not working out too good) with that much overhead. I'm kinda where Longknife was when he sold the farm.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*electrical issues?*

The post by Longknife states:
The machine is equipped with three 400 V 3-phase motors. One 4 hp for the table saw, one 3 hp for the jointer/planer and one 4 hp for the shaper. There is a switch on the front so only one motor at a time can run. On/off buttons for saw and shaper are on the front side and for the jointer/planer on the opposite side. There are also two emergency stop buttons that will stop any function running.

Who knows if they can make a USA compatible version for single phase 220V? Hopefully yes! :thumbsup: That's quite a deal in my opinion for that capability for under $3000. US. :yes: bill

Here's the site link:http://www.duabhuset.se/#showProduct.php?id=4831

*Kombimaskin DUAB C5-260H* 

 Maybe Longknife can interpret the Swedish? text.....


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I have had this machine for a while now and I'm still pleased with it. Bill is absolutely right about the issue with having to change the settings and not being able to come back and redo things that don't turn out right at the first try. Stand alone machines are always better - if you have the space and money. I had neither so this is the only solution for me and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I will probably still go with 3phase unless whatever place we find it is not practical.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Went to the link definately no comprende.


----------

